# Fuggle's 33 Gets A Good Scrubbing!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Well shock horror! I nearly fell over when John asked for his car to be given a good once over but, there we were, last Sunday on a lovely morning, standing in front of a beast of a 33…. No electricity today so everything was to be done by hand. The brief was to make it look better and prep the car for an upcoming photoshoot.









































So, Rob W and myself set to work, a good pre-wash through a foam gun using Duragloss shampoo, left for a few minutes to dwell while we filled up the wash buckets. In total, we washed the car three times and clayed twice! After the initial wash we used Prima Grey Clay which is a light – medium grade clay to remove the larger tar spots, road grime and any other nasties that had got well and truly stuck on the paint (it took over ½ hour just to do the rear bumber!), followed the second time round with sonus Ultrafine Green Clay to pick up any little remaining bits that we may have missed first time round. As a lubricant for the clay we used Prima Slick Detail Spray.
After the third and final wash down the car was dried using Aquatouch Large FBZ MF Towels and already looked a lotcleaner, and whiter!

























So, onto the polishing….. It had been decided that this wouldn’t be a swirl removal exercise on the whole car and funnily the car didn’t have to many swirls in the paint anyway. However, we set to work with Prima’s ‘CUT’ polish to get as much baked on dirt off the rear bumper, and things like scuffs of the front splitter etc as possible…








A scuff on the rear bumper….before..








And, after….








We had also been asked to remove a couple of stickers from two of the wheels that had seen better days so Rob set to work…Before…








And after….









The next step was to add a layer of Prima Amigo Polymer filing Glaze to the car. With mild cleaning properties it would also help to cleanse the paint as well as help to fill any minor imperfections before applying a sealant.

















And so onto the Sealant. I went with Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish as it will give good protection and yet, has a really nice, wet finish that should help show just how clean the white can look. It was applied and left to cure for half an hour while we cleaned the glass with Prima Clarity Glass Cleaner, dressed the tyres with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing, gave the interior a wipe over…








And the engine bay a bit of a going over….. Nothing to major, just a spruce up. to remove dust and dirt, and to bring some of the alloy parts back up to bling! Lol…
We used Prima Slick Quick Detailer, some as yet unnamed metal polish, and Poorboys Natural Look Dressing on the plastics. to remove dust and dirt, and to bring some of the alloy parts back up to bling! Lol…
Before….








And after…

















And so once the sealant was removed using a couple of Duragloss MF towels, this was the finished result…….









































































































Total time taken, approx 6 hours. Very happy with the result and not a bottle of Cif in sight!  Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Excellent work Alex!! Im no good at this sort of stuff so dont know where to begin...

My car needs this treatment!! can you do this for others too? or just friends?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bloody hell, i`ve never seen it that clean im really surprised that it only took 6 hours though.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Adey, drop me a pm mate, and we can sort something out 

Hodgie... There were two of us which I've found makes a massive difference, and hence why I asked Rob W to be my partner in crime on customer details.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Alex Creasey said:


> Hodgie... There were two of us


Yeh i know,


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome work , in fact amazing!!!!


Always wondered what a professional clean was and I think you just showed me.

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome stuff Alex :thumbsup: 

For some reason the last pictures loaded first and I couldn't believe it was John's car :chuckle:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Bloody hell, that can not be John,s car  

Well done Alex, you could have the start of a good bussiness there :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

If you fancy another white one then you can always chose mine :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome, hard to believe that was the same car. 
John, please be carefull and avoid the puddles. I 
love the way how white cars clean up.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Uhm, speechless


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work as usual Alex/Rob 

Bet your arms were aching even more after that ? 

I bet it dont stay that clean for long !!! LOL


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car is in the garage where it has been since Alex and Rob finished and there it will stay until after the magazine shoot. Having seen it at first hand I have to say it is an amazing job the guys have done and even my neighbour cleaning his Chromed-up Harley was impressed as well.

Excellent work chaps. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats Amazing, That must be the cleanest your car has been John,

Fantastic job.

Nige


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

The differance is night and day. Great job lad's:thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

GOB SMACKED & SPEECHLESS!

Alex (once repairs have been done) PLEASE would you and Rob come and do the same with my car!!!!!

:bowdown1:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

LOL. Look at John's car. If it is featured in a magazine, readers will think John cleans it


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Ahh so it is white after all !!!!!!!!!!:chuckle: 

Looks great John


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yay, he's doing mine next weekend!!!

Mook


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I should get you to do my white 32... thats a bloody good job on John's


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

:thumbsup: 

Fantastic job Alex.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My engine bay needs doing 

Whats the "unnamed" then ....

John. Car looks stunning good job Al'n'Rob


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

John,

It looks fantastic!!

Almost as good as when I had a go with Jif on the back bumper!!:nervous: 

When is the photo shoot?

I have the GTROC track stickers and NEW GTROC Drag Stickers!! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

John that's a job well done to your car! 

Henk

p.s. thanks again for helping me out with the Yokohama tyres!


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Brilliant job alex especially going by hand...and only six hours. hats off to you both :bowdown1:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Alex Creasey said:


>


No words needed, I'm just going to sit here and stare...slap me in the face when its breakfast time :smokin: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep stunning !! .. nicely done.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

What a transformation! Cannot believe it is the same car. Odds on John keeping it that way??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its cleaner now than at any time in it's life. But somehow I miss the urban grime look n feel


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

miss a bit there!!!!!!!!! right there cant you see. its unacceptable you should get a free wash next week.    

the car look s fantastic. welldone.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Alex that is stunning.:clap: 

What do you charge for a job like that?

Andy.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

John, your Organic White Skyline is look very, um, un-organic. Time for a name change....

Great Job Alex! Someone buy that man a beer....


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Alex Creasey said:


>



ROFLMAO !!!!!!

Hehehehhe classic.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Andy Hornsby said:


> What do you charge for a job like that?


Ditto.

PM me if you'd prefer Alex.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I just can't believe our fearless leader has paid to have his car washed!!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Exellent work :smokin: ........you must be quick to do that in 6 hours! 

You just need to repair the front splitter now, John


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

This car is awesome...
it was on my desktop wallpaper for a long time


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.....and if you're not as lazy as me and like to keep your car looking clean, or go to events and want it looking clean after the road trip, then check out the shop. We've just agreed a deal with a portable jet-wash company and can sell the items cheaper than you can buy direct.

Full details in the shop


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cool....but more importantly, you mean you have a GTR??!!

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:chuckle:
Apparently I do, but I've not seen it in a while


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> :chuckle:
> Apparently I do, but I've not seen it in a while


where is it?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

seeing it this week


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

nice work mate last GTR i did took 13 hours :bowdown1:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Those 400R arches just look so good. I assume these are staying on the car whilst it goes through whatever it's having done?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Of course


----------

